# Keeping an AMNPS Lit in a Traeger



## wannasmoak (Oct 16, 2018)

I can not, for the life of me, keep either my AMNPS tube or tray lit in my Traeger. I LOVE this device and it's the only thing that made my old electric smoker worth it. I'm also loving my Traeger, but it's damn near impossible to get good smoke on a short cook like the chicken thighs I'm doing right now. 

The AMNPS is the solution, I'm sure of it, but I can't keep either model going. I start by lighting it with a torch and get the pellets red hot, a really nice cherry. Then I let it burn for 10 minutes before blowing it out (it usually goes out on its own before then) and putting it in the Traeger with the food. 

I can tell the minute it goes out because I see a steep cut off in blue smoke, a puff of white, and then nearly nothing from the chimney. 

Is there a specific place inside the Traeger to put this and keep it going? I've searched the forum but haven't found anything relevant. I use LumberJack pellets by the way, and using the Sweetwood Blend today.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 16, 2018)

I can't speak for the traeger, but in my WSM I usually let it go a minute or so after I blow it out - just to make sure. What type pellets are you using? Cherry is harder to keep lit then say hickory or apple. 

Chris


----------



## wannasmoak (Oct 16, 2018)

Currently its the Maple, Beech, Cherry blend from Lumberjack, but I've used a lot of other pellets including directly from the AMNPS website. Always stayed lit and burned beautifully in my old MES before I moved, which is when I bought this Traeger and left the MES behind.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 16, 2018)

I keep the lit end of my AMNPS pointed toward one of my open vents. There is nothing blocking the air flow. I know this doesn't help you out much because we talking a pooper and not a WSM. Someone will chime in with a relevant answer. 
I'd be just guessing. Sorry

Chris


----------



## SonnyE (Oct 16, 2018)

My guess would be to make a Mailbox Mod, and plumb/hook it to the fan that feeds the chamber.
That way you have an active smoke induction into the Traeger.
Anyhow, that's what I would try.
And when extra smoke is not needed, just let the Traeger draw its air through the "mailbox".

You could test this by simply lighting up your tube or tray and let the induction fan draw it in.

I believe you are air-starving the tube or tray when it is inside the Traeger.


----------



## BB-que (Oct 16, 2018)

wannasmoak said:


> I can not, for the life of me, keep either my AMNPS tube or tray lit in my Traeger. I LOVE this device and it's the only thing that made my old electric smoker worth it. I'm also loving my Traeger, but it's damn near impossible to get good smoke on a short cook like the chicken thighs I'm doing right now.
> 
> The AMNPS is the solution, I'm sure of it, but I can't keep either model going. I start by lighting it with a torch and get the pellets red hot, a really nice cherry. Then I let it burn for 10 minutes before blowing it out (it usually goes out on its own before then) and putting it in the Traeger with the food.
> 
> ...


I’m having the exact same problem in my pellet pooper - Rec Tec.  I try to hero the tray right next to the probe hole which is quite large so surprised I’m suffocating it but I can’t keep the damn thing lit either.  Had no problem on my WSM and that was much further from any air sorce so surprised I’m having so many problems keeping going past 5 or 10 minutes


----------



## wannasmoak (Oct 17, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> My guess would be to make a Mailbox Mod, and plumb/hook it to the fan that feeds the chamber.
> That way you have an active smoke induction into the Traeger.
> Anyhow, that's what I would try.
> And when extra smoke is not needed, just let the Traeger draw its air through the "mailbox".
> ...



This sounds like a really good idea... anyone tried this? I'm guessing it just sucks air through the bottom of the pellet container where the little fan seems to be. I'm about to do a test run of smoked mac and cheese tonight to prep for a bbq tomorrow night (a beautiful 6lb brisket point) so I'm just going to light my tube, let it burn, then blow it out and leave it under the pellet box if I understand you correctly.

Do you think this will keep the firebot from burning because it's not getting clean oxygen? Will the smoke get acrid when it passes through the firepot?

I'll let you know how the test goes tonight.

Edit: Results of Test

1. WinCo has great White American Cheese. I'm now 2x as excited for that WinCo brisket point tomorrow.

2. The smoke seemed to just get blown away from underneath the induction fan, but it's hard to tell. To me, most of the smoke looked like it was blowing out from under it. I ended up propping it up on a tile so it would be very close to the fan at which point I still couldn't tell if that fan was actually sucking anything in.

3. The mac and cheese was perfectly pleasantly smokey, although not enough to really taste what I think I feel like Cherry wood should taste. This is an improvement, but it's hard to tell whether this recipe has just gotten better and the taste is more apparent. 

I'm going to try to rig up a tube of AC duct and a box late tonight. I'll post some pics if I do!


----------



## mike243 (Oct 18, 2018)

The electronics are under there on mine so no smoke being put there on purpose.going to try mine this weekend and will make sure I put it up against the probe hole and see if it stays lit,might stick a small piece of copper tube in and hang the tube on it.not sure if it drafts out of that hole or Is pressurised


----------



## PAS (Oct 18, 2018)

I asked Todd (inventor) about a friend wanting to use one in his offset charcoal smoker and he said "not enough airflow to allow it to burn properly".  Works beautiful in my MES!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Oct 21, 2018)

Another solution if you have extra time is start the cook on the “smoke” setting which should be around 180 to 200. Should give off plenty of smoke with no need for the tube. You could then crank the temp until desired doneness. I do it this way with my Rec Tec and have no problem getting plenty of smoke. Same with my friends Traeger.


----------



## wannasmoak (Oct 23, 2018)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Another solution if you have extra time is start the cook on the “smoke” setting which should be around 180 to 200. Should give off plenty of smoke with no need for the tube. You could then crank the temp until desired doneness. I do it this way with my Rec Tec and have no problem getting plenty of smoke. Same with my friends Traeger.



I've done this before, but obviously I can't run chicken on smoke for 2 hours before cranking it most of the time. After no luck with the tube, though, I'm running smoke setting for 3 hours before I really get started cooking. I agree, if you have the time, this can get lots of smoke.

I've tried many ways to get the simple mailbox mod to work, but it's not doing it. Trying to tube that fan seems to ruin airflow and make the firebox sputter if nothing else. 

The biggest problem right now? My lumberjack sweetwood blend pellets just plain taste mediocre.


----------



## zwiller (Oct 23, 2018)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> Another solution if you have extra time is start the cook on the “smoke” setting which should be around 180 to 200. Should give off plenty of smoke with no need for the tube. You could then crank the temp until desired doneness. I do it this way with my Rec Tec and have no problem getting plenty of smoke. Same with my friends Traeger.



Having seen enough of these threads, I believe this is solution.  Save your tube for cold smoking.


----------



## mike243 (Oct 24, 2018)

Microwaved my pellets for 2 minutes and no flame out,burnt every last pellet


----------



## wannasmoak (Oct 30, 2018)

mike243 said:


> Microwaved my pellets for 2 minutes and no flame out,burnt every last pellet


Damn really? I feel like I've heard this before and tried it but definitely going to try again. My climate is so incredibly dry here I can't imagine them being moist but definitely worth the trouble if it works.

Edit 11/5/2018: Holy crap Mike, that worked so well. I accidentally did 3 minutes and they were smelling like great woodsmoke when they came out of the microwave! Hit them with the torch and they all but exploded into flame. Blew it out after 10 minutes and got great, rich smoke for 3 hours of cooking at 375 degrees in my Traeger!


----------

